

Google I/O Registration now open - fredkelly
https://events.google.com/io2015/apply

======
BinaryIdiot
Registration is only open for two days so I figured I should post it here.
I've never gone and I missed out on I/O last yeah so let's see if I can get in
this time around.

~~~
fredkelly
I've always wanted to go, but struggle to rationalise spending $900/ticket -
can anyone who's attended help me justify it? :)

~~~
bsimpson
I've been every year. By far, the biggest value is in having the largest
concentration of Googlers you'll likely ever encounter as an outsider. For
instance, if you're a web developer, you can ask deep questions from people on
App Engine, Chrome, and Material Design all within 50 feet of one another. The
ability to ask in-person about the internals of an App Engine Pipeline, or get
a Chromie to pull up a secret profiling screen to help kill some jank on your
Chrome Experiment is why you pay $900 to show up.

(It used to be a lot more affordable, but when people started presuming that
they'd seed expensive hardware every year, demand went through the roof.)

If you can get your company to pay for it, go. If you can't, but you are
heavily reliant on Google APIs (Android, Chrome, AppEngine, Geo, etc.), you
should probably still go. If you work with primarily open tech and are just
curious about attending (or if you just want random free shit), it probably
isn't worth it.

~~~
xeno42
Did you get a pre-registration offer this year? I've been every year too, but
it seems like they've given up completely with their I/ON program now :-(

~~~
bsimpson
I think the writing was on the wall last year when they dropped the I/ON brand
and just invited us as "trusted partners".

